# WaxiT magazine...



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Received this morning what I think is issue 3. So folks those of us who paid out before the problems started might be getting some new issues.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I did read an earlier post for Waxit magazine is it still running? Is it worth subscribing too?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i had subscribed but havent heard anything since the problems


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> Received this morning what I think is issue 3. So folks those of us who paid out before the problems started might be getting some new issues.


:doublesho



toddy2 said:


> I did read an earlier post for Waxit magazine is it still running? Is it worth subscribing too?


If issue 3 has gone out then it must have started up again. I suggest you don't subscribe at least not at the moment, many people (including myself) have been waiting a very long time for issue 3 and 4, which has been paid for but as yet never received.


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh. I have moved, so may never get the other 2 copies I paid for. Can't remember simons contact details now.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it as I did a very brief online interview:thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Yup popped through my door this morning which was unexpected! :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone with a copy please tell me if my names still in it? (dean)


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Dean Roscoe - Contributing Editor?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

dawkinsrover said:


> Oh. I have moved, so may never get the other 2 copies I paid for. Can't remember simons contact details now.


Username is Simon01 I don't know if he is involved in this or not.

I take it the magazine is still called Wax It? as this thread suggested it would be renamed The Detailer.


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

i still never received issue 2 never mind 3 and 4! still good news if they got it started again.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Aero said:


> Username is Simon01 I don't know if he is involved in this or not.
> 
> I take it the magazine is still called Wax It? as this thread suggested it would be renamed The Detailer.


It is still called Wax-It.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Dean Roscoe - Contributing Editor?


thanks mate. all I needed to know.:thumb:


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Just got Issue 3 of WAX iT, that was a surprise, thought it was my pension letter.

John


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I moved too and although I passed on my new address I never got issue 2 either


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd be interested to know if my name is still on this as well... or indeed, what is actually in Issue 3...


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

issue 3 arrived here today. A nice surprise. 

I hope the waxit team can make a succes of it


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Dave your name isn't associated with the magazine (as far as I can tell).

Its got some basics about detailing ... news includes halfords now offering Autoglym protection valets.

On the web ... KDSKeltec wetstanding an E92 M3. Vxrmarc's dyson detail.

Wonder Detail profile showing his van etc.

New product release news including Swissvax, Dodo Juice, Hexlogic, Autoglym etc.

Machine polishing guide including pad/polish combinations and machine speed recommendations.

Feature on Eco detailing.

Detailmyride feature.

Show us your detail area where readers have posted their work.

Staff rides.

Product reviews.

Planet Polish company profile.

Several adverts.

Phew...hope its okay posting all of that.


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Got mine today so Thanks

Hope they can make a go of it.

Sean


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Supreme Detailing said:


> Got mine today so Thanks
> 
> Hope they can make a go of it.
> 
> Sean


Any particular reason why you've got 2 sigs? Can you pick one or the other please, Sean :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for that flyfs6 :thumb: Any mention of Simon Denver?

I remember Paul saying ages ago Wax It would be doing a feature on his van, now (about a year later) Wonder Detail is for sale. Dave KG did a machine polishing guide in issue 2, wonder if it is the same guide.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

As some of you are aware WAXiT issue 3 is now being distributed to those who subscribed there are a couple of changed address's we are still going through form old emails etc.

You will also know the outline of content as kindly posted up to give you an idea of the issue.

There is a big difference with this issue even from the front cover which i will try and post up soon. The typos have been addressed this time.


There has ben no hype with this issue only that i wanted to get issue 3 back out and hopefully now make a success of the mag. i never expected any of the problems them faced me setting this up at the start.


Fingers crossed this magazine will get the reviews i hope for and sales from this will only benefit issue 4.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aero said:


> Thanks for that flyfs6 :thumb: Any mention of Simon Denver?
> 
> I remember Paul saying ages ago Wax It would be doing a feature on his van, now (about a year later) Wonder Detail is for sale. Dave KG did a machine polishing guide in issue 2, wonder if it is the same guide.


the polishing guide was kindly sent by Andy Couper :thumb:

Paul also agreed the van could be featured and would also help the profile of the sale .


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is issue 3 (and 1 and 2 for that matter), available to buy without subscription?

If so, where can I get them from?


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> Is issue 3 (and 1 and 2 for that matter), available to buy without subscription?
> 
> If so, where can I get them from?


Id have to check with Whizzer first and DW Staff to post it public. he was aware its out just want to check by him first


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just got home from holiday to find issue 3 waiting on the mat.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just to add issue 4 will be available mid April


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

For some reason my details now say covering South Wales!

I'm in and cover NORTH Wales


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Simon01 said:


> There is a big difference with this issue even from the front cover which i will try and post up soon. The typos have been addressed this time.


There are still typos, but nothing major.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Phil H said:


> For some reason my details now say covering South Wales!
> 
> I'm in and cover NORTH Wales


will make sure that is sorted in issue 4 for you.



Ducky said:


> There are still typos, but nothing major.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Im hoping those who have now seen it can see an overall difference between issue 2 & 3 for the right reasons.


----------



## Erik Mejia (Jan 1, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, I'm still owed issues 3 & 4. Any chance they're en-route to California (i.e. my home?) I'll p.m. you my address, but think I've already done so on DB.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Had my copy yesterday, a pleasant surprise. Glad to see it back :thumb:


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

Just received issue 3 of WAXiT this morning, thought it was just another package containing cruise brochures. LOL


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep, got issue 3 this morning too...quite a surprise i have to say as its been so long since the last issue :doublesho


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Saw the magazine today, HUGE improvement, however there are still a fair amount of improvements that need to be done. The most basic of things like spelling and grammar errors, were talking full stops and apostrophes, which IMO needs to be sorted. 

Also, my interview that you featured, you've spelt my name completely wrong.

Disappointing, however a vast improvement. Its a step in the right direction, look forward to seeing issue 4.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you get hold of waxit?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Just a couple of questions if I may, I was reading the miracle detail threads, but they were pulled as they don't support dw, fine. However, (correct me if I'm wrong), WaxiT does'nt either? If it does, should DW be associated with the mag given what happened last time? I mod and run other forums and if we allow a use to use our forum as a prime way of promotion it can be seen as an endorsment, if the mag goes belly up again, where does it leave DW? Maybe its worth keeping WaxiT away from these forums until its more established?? Just my pennies worth, I hope its a success but I still recall the way it just vanished with no explaination last time.... Maybe waxit could pay for a banner on the site?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't see the point in a magazine showcasing a business that is no longer running, also with the errors in locations etc.. seems a bit pony IMO.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Just a couple of questions if I may, I was reading the miracle detail threads, but they were pulled as they don't support dw, fine. However, (correct me if I'm wrong), WaxiT does'nt either? If it does, should DW be associated with the mag given what happened last time? I mod and run other forums and if we allow a use to use our forum as a prime way of promotion it can be seen as an endorsment, if the mag goes belly up again, where does it leave DW? Maybe its worth keeping WaxiT away from these forums until its more established?? Just my pennies worth, I hope its a success but I still recall the way it just vanished with no explaination last time.... Maybe waxit could pay for a banner on the site?


I cant diasgree with your comments the initial thread was started by a member of DW which i knew would prob happen once they had started to be distributed.

However I have spoken with a few of the admin and they know the current situation and fingers crossed this issue will be a good level to continue from.


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Saw the magazine today, HUGE improvement, however there are still a fair amount of improvements that need to be done. The most basic of things like spelling and grammar errors, were talking full stops and apostrophes, which IMO needs to be sorted.
> 
> Also, my interview that you featured, you've spelt my name completely wrong.
> 
> Disappointing, however a vast improvement. Its a step in the right direction, look forward to seeing issue 4.


Sorry about that Gaz i will have to go back to the emails etc to check the error


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Why not make a tie up with DW? Some sort of sponsorship, then everyone knows where they stand? I googled Waxit and it came up with DW threads. Maybe it might help promote the mag? You could have a WaxiT sub forum, banners and it would look more pro than trying to deal with punters in threads and stuff. It would also promote DW as, depending on where the mag is sold, they might not of heard of DW or detailers, anyway good luck!


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Ducky said:


> There are still typos, but nothing major.





Simon01 said:


>


The offer of proof-reading still stands.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

swiftflo said:


> thought it was just another package containing cruise brochures. LOL


You get those as well do you:lol: I get at least 1 mailing a week from ROL.

I have never been on a ruddy cruise


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Not received issue 3 yet. Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

was thinking about this the other day

how do i subscribed? is there a cost?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Aero said:


> Not received issue 3 yet. Anyone else still waiting?


Yup - but my post in the area is sometimes slower than other places for some reason.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> Dave your name isn't associated with the magazine (as far as I can tell).
> 
> Its got some basics about detailing ... news includes halfords now offering Autoglym protection valets.
> 
> ...


They should have my "self detail" or the "microsoft paint detail" in it


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

Waiting here


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

R.i.p dyson


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday, not had time to look through it other than a quick glance, but it does seem a little more polished than previous attempts.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> R.i.p dyson


legend thread....:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

how do i subscribed? is there a cost?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> how do i subscribed? is there a cost?


I think you have to PM Simon01, IIRC cost is £2.50 a mag. As I said to someone else I suggest you don't subscribe at least not at the moment, many people (including myself) have been waiting a very long time (about a year) for issue 3 and 4, which I paid for but as yet never received.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope I get a copy soon


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I hope I get a copy soon


Me too my issue 3 hasnt arrived yet either


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

I recieved mine hand delivered hows that for service? well done Simon:thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Cool I wonder if he will hand deliver mine. BTW Simon I sent you a PM on Saturday.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine still hasn't arrived


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nor mine


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

still havent got mine either


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Nor me so looks like a total effing let down yet again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

one of you can have mine if it will stop your moaning.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Not heard anything either.


----------

